# How to install vinyl siding around chimney?



## StevenC (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm about to install vinyl siding on my house and wasn't sure how to install it around my chimney.  It looks fairly easy but is there a certain technique to keeping water from getting behind the vinyl next to the chimney? Is this even going to be an issue.  Will I need to flash around it or do I need to just rely on caulking, if so whats the best method?

Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello StevenC:
You may want to lay a bead of silicone caulk next to the chimney and seat the J-channel in that for a waterproof seal. 
Glenn


----------



## rebecca16 (Oct 3, 2009)

glennjanie said:


> Hello StevenC:
> You may want to lay a bead of silicone caulk next to the chimney and seat the J-channel in that for a waterproof seal.
> Glenn



Ohhhhh, that make sense.:agree:


----------

